# 870 wingmaster or 1100



## kota bear (Jan 4, 2008)

hey guys, i posted a topic a while back trying to find out something about charles daly shotguns and have totally decided against them. here's my next question. i've found two shotguns and just can't decide between them, would like some pro's and con's on each of them. the first one is an 870 wingmaster 20 ga. with 28" barrel. beautiful little shotgun. handles nice and fits me just as nice. the guy is asking $250 for it. the other shotgun is an 1100 with a 28" barrel 3" magnum. this shotgun is in great shape also and fits just as nice as the 870. he's asking $300 for that one. the main hunting that i do is grouse hunting and i'm a die hard duck hunter. i really like the 870 but i've never hunted ducks with a 20 gauge. is a 20 enough umph to bring down late season ducks? plus i've heard that the 1100's can be tempermental when dirty. i like autoloaders, but when i'm walking for grouse in the fall, i can't help but think that little 20 would be a sweet gun on warm days when i'm working up a sweat compared to that 1100. NEED SOME HELP i have to decide soon because my wife is buying one of them for me and i need to let her know which one to get haha. thanks


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I would go with the 20. You can get 3" loads for the ducks.
the 870 will be a lot lighter.


----------



## kota bear (Jan 4, 2008)

well I decided on the 870 guys. its a 3" magnum and after reading some of the tables on the new types of waterfowl loads that are available for a 20 ga. , I think this little gun is all i'll need to bring down the late season quackers. the 1100 was nice but something kept pulling me to that little 870 20ga, maybe the fact that i can hand it down to my kids someday and it will probably still be going bang.


----------

